# DIY Chiller



## azn1stknightsou

While searching around the wonderful thing known as the World Wide Web, I came across this wonderful forum. In it, I found this thread. Sounds very convincing.

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1069


----------



## AndrewH

That's pretty darn smart!!!

I have yet to dive into the cool/cold water fishkeepping, so chillers have not come up in my fishy research. But I must say, if I end up needing one, I'll definitely use this idea.

$70 for a mini-frig, and $20 (give or take) for all the plumbing, then $25-$35 for a reasonable pump you could easily get some freezer cold water if you want. And it would be easy to fine-tune the water temp. Up or down on the frig t-stat, or for really cold water run it through the freezer part. Then you can always slow the water flow down, so that it spends more time in the frig, or you could do 25,000 loops in the frig, etc. etc.

Brilliant!


----------



## Anonymous

I've looked at the idea of chillers for some species of corys for some time, and like the idea of using this design when compared to the cost of a commercial chiller. I just want to add that the effectiveness of this chiller could be increased by using brine instead of tap water. Lower freezing temperature, and more molecular transfer of energy (aka heat) from the tubing.

Larry Vires


----------



## Bear

That is just plain awsome, a great idea.


----------



## azn1stknightsou

I just made one myself, and it turns out that you actually dont need the powerhead inside of the tub of water. If the water in the tub turns into ice, then it just stays solid. The powerhead just adds more heat to it. But you have to keep the waterflow in the actual tube running at a high rate. Otherwise you risk having the water freeze. If you have a small tank, you may want to use a heater to help regulate the temp as the water temp from your chiller might get too cold. I will keep you up to date on anything that might interest you. I will try to find the old pics of me assembling thing.


----------



## azn1stknightsou

pleco_breeder said:


> I've looked at the idea of chillers for some species of corys for some time, and like the idea of using this design when compared to the cost of a commercial chiller. I just want to add that the effectiveness of this chiller could be increased by using brine instead of tap water. Lower freezing temperature, and more molecular transfer of energy (aka heat) from the tubing.
> 
> Larry Vires


Instead of brine, you could also use a mix of antifreeze with water. Or just straight anitifreeze. Im still using just water.


----------



## AndrewH

Hmmm... antifreeze in the fish water? I don't think that'll keep the fish alive very well. Maybe I'm not following the idea.

If you need to heat the water just a little, simply run it through the heating tubes in the back of the fig (meaning, run the return to the tank tubing in between the tubing on the back of the fig).


----------



## azn1stknightsou

AndrewH said:


> Hmmm... antifreeze in the fish water? I don't think that'll keep the fish alive very well. Maybe I'm not following the idea.
> 
> If you need to heat the water just a little, simply run it through the heating tubes in the back of the fig (meaning, run the return to the tank tubing in between the tubing on the back of the fig).


When I meant antifreeze, I meant add it to the water in the tub that is inside of the fridge. Not in the actual fish water.


----------



## predator

the main easy thing that would help out said design is the material of the tube (effeicency wise that is) i know some fish are severly alergic to copper, but if the species you are wanting to keep is not subject to reaction use copper tubing (aluminum is also a good conductor)... i wouldnt run it through a freezer (maybe saltwater since its freezing temp is lower) since most freezers are set on 0 degrees F... and most fridges are set on 32 degrees f and a fridge is really less likely to freeze your tank water...

oh and the more water you have in the fridge the better off you are since it will be able to absorb more energy and the temp will fluctuate less.

and you can always control temp with flow of water and temp of fridge...

i must say though i dont see how this is soo much better than a chiller... i mean this is transfering heat from the tank loop to the water to the air and to the freon... each step has a loss associated with it... would be better to atleast be able to have the coils in the water (not the tank water, but the chill water lets call it)... 

you could modify this design and cut down running cost drastically im sure... maybe take the guts out of the fridge and put the cold coils into an insolated jug (like used by sports teams) and then run a coil system for the tank loop in the jug also... only thing is im thinking you might freeze the water in the cooling resevoir unless you used maybe salted water (corosion issue) or antifreeze (possible chemical reactions) 

-me

Edit... didnt see the 22 pages of stuff, so most of my points are prolly already covered...


----------



## azn1stknightsou

Well I only got through like 7 pages. Seems like they are using a pump inside of the fridge so the water doesnt freeze. Only problem I see is the pump adding more heat to the water.


----------



## predator

i think thats what they used it for (which in a fridge tahts kinda retarded)... but actually its main advantage is it stirs up the water and doesnt allow stagnent "hotspots" to happen around tubing... i know hot moves to cold and vice versa, but it would be so slow you might have an average temp of 33 degrees in your tub of water, but around the tubes might reach near 40 degrees...

if anyone was really interested in doing such a thing i could easily (ok not easily) do some calcs on the size of fridge you need how long the tube needs to be to transfer the heat... blah blah blah... still say there is a much more efficent way to do it...

-me

-me


----------



## Anonymous

My reason for recommending the salt is because it prevents the water for freezing even at below 32 degree temps. In essence, it is the fact that it is an electrolytic solution, that makes it effective. In this effect it is no different than the anti-freeze idea. However, even though it is less toxic, it is more corrosive and wouldn't work with most types of metal piping. There are several types of plastics which would not be oxidized in this type of system and are also very effecient conductors. Perhaps someone out there in that industry could add to this thread by giving recommendations in that respect, and assist with what will be an experiment in my lab next summer in the process.

Thanks,

Larry Vires


----------

